# Have at it!



## jeff (Sep 28, 2007)

After much procrastination on my part and some nudging by a few members, it's finally here. A forum for fountain pens. Sorry it took nearly forever!

As the forum description says, let's make it a place to discuss the *unique aspects of making, using and selling fountain pens.*

We have a number of fountain pen experts here, so get those good questions posted and let's put 'em to work!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for making this happen Jeff, I look forward to learning more through this new venture! []


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh yea... Thanks guys!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 29, 2007)

Jeff,

Another thank you for adding this forum.  I'm not sure I have much to add to the forum, but I look forward to learning from people like Anthony and others.


----------



## melogic (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll second what Cav said. I have not made many fountain pens, but I'm getting more requests for them in the higher end pens. I really am glad to see this forum so I too can learn from the experts on this site.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,Mark your site is a wonderful place,thats what i want when i grow up.  regards, Carl


----------



## ashaw (Sep 29, 2007)

Jeff 
Thanks


----------



## edman2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me add my thanks for this forum.  I have never turned a fountain pen (I did receive one in the pen swap thanks to jim15). I have already learned some things just reading the initial posts. It will be nice to come to one spot to find what you need. I predict a sharp rise in folks trying their hand at fp's.  Hmmm...maybe it's time to stock up on things to sell to us new guys. Any vendors want to run a special on fp kits?  Inks?  Left handed nib adjusters. Just thinkin out loud!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you Jeff.  I am looking forward to turning fountain pens as it has been a strong desire for me.

Mike


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff!  You caught me sleeping!   

I LOVE fountain pens!  That's all I use at work anymore.  I will enjoy posting here on this topic!

For those of you who want to make and sell fountain pens, one word of advice.  Learn to use a fountain pen!  The people who will buy your fountain pens will likely know more aobut them than you do, but if they ask a basic question, and you can't answer it, you will not make the sale to them.  Learn the jargon, and learn the use of them.  Fountain pens are a truly enjoyable way to write, which is a nice bonus, but you need to know your stuff.  Good luck and have fun!

Scott.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> ... Learn to use a fountain pen!  The people who will buy your fountain pens will likely know more aobut them than you do, but if they ask a basic question, and you can't answer it, you will not make the sale to them.  Learn the jargon, and learn the use of them.




That brings an idea to mind.  With the exception ou you, Lou, Anthony and possibly Lee, not many around here know any of the "Jargon", so let's make it a mission to educate IAP members on the ins and outs of fountain pens.  

Keeping in mind that me and others are scouring the web like a bunch of little sponges soaking up everything we can learn about fountain pens, wouldn't it be fun to create a thread similar to "Stump the un-knowing"?  Every now and then a veteran F/P user can pose a question for all to answer and none of the veterans are allowed to chime in until someone figures it out.

I think it would lead to some lively conversations as well as everyone learning something!


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, as a newby to FP's It will be a great help.


----------

